# [SOLVED] CPU Compatability Optiplex 755



## Marvin572 (Oct 19, 2008)

have a Dell Optiplex 755 MT that was purchased as a barebones w/o a processor, memory or hd. I added 250 gb hard drive 2gb memory and a E8400 Dual Core processor. When I start it up I get the Dell screen and able to select F2 setup and get into the bios setting (have A04 bios) The processor shows all the corect info and the drives are also listed. When I try to boot up and install OS i get "System does not support installed processor" 

I also tried making a bootable cd with DOS and adding the newest bios A11. Start up and selected F12 selected boot from cd and just goes to the same message processor not supported.



I have seen other 755's listed in the Dell Outlet that show the E8400 cpu being used. Will this cpu work or will I have to get a different one?


----------



## Marvin572 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: CPU Compatability Optiplex 755*

Got it to work. Pulled and trashed the E8400 cpu and installed a E6850. Works fine. Able tio install OS and changed bios.


----------

